# Quick clean of new S3 Calipers ahead of fitting to my Edition 30



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Me again 

Today I had delivered some lovely S3 calipers, which have been refurbed in red and included R logo covers, DaveB1970 J-Hooked 345mm discs and everything else needed to get them working on my Golf Edition 30.

The standard set-up on the Edition 30 is very poor for the performance of the car, with the brake fake after one heavy use being borderline dangerous, so I decided to go for these as they simply just bolt on in place of my existing 312mm calipers. Plus, I won't have any issues with squealing or similar which you can some with from aftermarket pads and discs.

The brakes themselves have been used for about 5k, so needed a bit of a clean up...


DSC00261 by RussZS, on Flickr

As you can see, in a bit of a state...


DSC00262 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00263 by RussZS, on Flickr

I decided to opt for Surfex HD, which I've recently re-added to my collection after using it recently and being VERY impressed by it.


DSC00264 by RussZS, on Flickr

It was sprayed on liberally, left to work for a short while and agitated with an Envy brush. It took a couple of applications on my stubborn stains, but they are near 95% clean now 


DSC00265 by RussZS, on Flickr

After drying, I decided to protect the red painted part of the calipers with Wolf's Body Wrap. Jesse advised on Facebook that Rim Shield is probably a better choice, but I don't have any of that yet, so decided to go BW for now.


DSC00270 by RussZS, on Flickr

and after...


DSC00268 by RussZS, on Flickr

Not perfect, but in a lot better nick than they were before I started!


DSC00271 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00273 by RussZS, on Flickr

I also have specially modified J-Hook brake discs:


DSC00274 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00276 by RussZS, on Flickr

Which apparently improve the effectiveness of this set up considerably!

I'll add more pics tomorrow when they are being fitted!

Finally, stoppers to match the power :car:


DSC00277 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00278 by RussZS, on Flickr

Cheers for looking,

Russ.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

looking very nice


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice, iv'e come to the conclusion you must be a drug dealer with all the money you have spent over the last week


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

dubber said:


> Nice, iv'e come to the conclusion you must be a drug dealer with all the money you have spent over the last week


Lol, I wish I was!! I'd have an Evo if I was...


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## wayne10244 (Aug 24, 2008)

If I was you I paint the rear of the caliper as well


----------



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

look nice dude 

id give the centre of the discs a good spray of hamerite tho black or grey nowt worse what rusty rotors!


----------



## PooPer (Mar 26, 2011)

Looking so good....


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

My mate was running the same calipers on his GTi, really rated them.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

look nice....

look forward to seeing them on your car..

:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

lobotomy said:


> My mate was running the same calipers on his GTi, really rated them.


Nice!!

Which discs are they please?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Class!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi Russ are these twin pots and how are you for clearence in inner wheel , the attention to detail with the body wrap was great I'm away to try Permanon super shine brilliant on the mini wheels this weekend and await AF Rejuvinate and triple from PB


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Look superb Russ. Can't wait to see them underneath the lovely rims!


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Can i buy your old 312mm set up off you


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I want those r caliper clips!

I polished my calipers with p1 on the rotary- really brought them up a treat!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

burger said:


> Can i buy your old 312mm set up off you


I'm keeping them I'm afraid for resale time I'm afraid


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

ur car is gettin better and better
do i sell the clio to get a gti :wall:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

dazzyb said:


> ur car is gettin better and better
> do i sell the clio to get a gti :wall:


YES!!


----------



## Big alex (May 24, 2011)

burger said:


> Can i buy your old 312mm set up off you


Look great Russ, I really need to start spending some time on here to be able to do all this to my motor.

Burger, as soon as I have some R32 brakes sorted then mine will be for sale.
:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Got them on 


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Hi Russ are these twin pots


these are single pot 59mm pistons. the old Mk4 R32 setup got the twin pots

you couldnt do me a favor. can you tell me the part number for the R logo spring clip. ive tired looking on ETKA but couldnt find them. did find the S3 ones and they are around £80 for the pair.

where did you get the discs ? ive got the callipers and discs sitting ready to go on but i need a car 1st (think i might have done this the wrong way round lol ) the discs are also slightly worn so thought about fitting new ones


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

TheGooner84 said:


> these are single pot 59mm pistons. the old Mk4 R32 setup got the twin pots
> 
> you couldnt do me a favor. can you tell me the part number for the R logo spring clip. ive tired looking on ETKA but couldnt find them. did find the S3 ones and they are around £80 for the pair.
> 
> where did you get the discs ? ive got the callipers and discs sitting ready to go on but i need a car 1st (think i might have done this the wrong way round lol ) the discs are also slightly worn so thought about fitting new ones


Not a problem, I'll have a look when I get a chance.

The discs are from a guy known as daveb1970 on many forums, they are S3 discs custom drilled with these "j-hooks"


----------



## PrinceClaybar (Sep 26, 2011)

Really nice job - Well done indeed! :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Looking good :thumb:..


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Loving it Russ and crackin' photos! :thumb:



TheGooner84 said:


> you couldnt do me a favor. can you tell me the part number for the R logo spring clip. ive tired looking on ETKA but couldnt find them. did find the S3 ones and they are around £80 for the pair.


The VW 'R' Spring Retainers are about £30 these days but were only £3 a few years ago! :doublesho

Alan W


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi Russ do You notice massive difference in stopping distance or You do not have chance to check them yet ??


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The discs and callipers do stand out behind the wheels, i like the design on the disc brake.

I bet the brakes react alot more faster after the conversion.

Russ how are you finding the new ps3 tyres, plus Russ have you changed your brake fluid for a performance one.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

As practical as I'm sure those j hooks are, boy do they look silly! :lol:

Love them!


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

RussZS said:


> I'm keeping them I'm afraid for resale time I'm afraid


Haha... that's exactly what my mate said then when it came to it he promptly traded the GTi in for his R32 and couldn't be bothered replacing them. Some lucky guy got a 275BHP GTi with nice brakes haha!

I'm sure he had said DaveB had gone travelling round the world and couldn't be contacted anymore?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

They've come up a treat mate, great job.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Got them on
> 
> 
> Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr


Love the brakes. Which wheels are they?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Nanoman said:


> Love the brakes. Which wheels are they?


VW Pescara made by BBS specifically for the ED30! 

Alan W


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

I've got them on my a3, love em :thumb:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

dubber said:


> I've got them on my a3, love em :thumb:


pic on A3 pls


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Have a look at my thread mate, can't post any at Min as I am on my phone


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all 

I nabbed a pic of this lovely 3.2 A3 while I was getting them fitted!


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr

Alzak, I'll take you for a spin sometime if you like?

I'm putting ARB's on next and doing the bushes, then I am done!


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice, bet your not done russ:lol: I've done my arb makes a big difference, well not personally awesome did it ...:thumb: looks awesome Russ


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

What size rims where they on the audi, 20s ???


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

dubber said:


> What size rims where they on the audi, 20s ???


19's buddy. S-Line wheels I believe?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

dubber said:


> Nice, bet your not done russ:lol: I've done my arb makes a big difference, well not personally awesome did it ...:thumb: looks awesome Russ


Which ARB's did you get please bud?

They are being fitted next weekend by a mate, in return for a protection detail


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Alan W said:


> VW Pescara made by BBS specifically for the ED30!
> 
> Alan W


Indeed... £550+VAT EAAAACH if you need a new one


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

H and r mate :thumb:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

RussZS said:


> Indeed... £550+VAT EAAAACH if you need a new one


Jesus glad I've got them thou I love emm


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Russ i am considering painting my caliper's. Red, black or silver? This is the car


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't know on that colour tbh mate! Maybe the VWR blue? Like R32?


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Thanks all
> 
> Alzak, I'll take you for a spin sometime if you like?
> 
> I'm putting ARB's on next and doing the bushes, then I am done!


no probs Russ I still think about my DPF as is just drive me mad ... I can see You decide to keep ED30 for bit longer lol


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

look ace mate. hope they stop you well now.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Ashtra said:


> look ace mate. hope they stop you well now.


Cheers Ash 

Much better now thanks, nearly twatted my head off my windscreen earlier


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

dubber said:


> Russ i am considering painting my caliper's. Red, black or silver? This is the car
> 
> View attachment 20141


Damn those wheels are nice on the A3. I wonder if SWMBO would notice...


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Not a problem, I'll have a look when I get a chance.
> 
> The discs are from a guy known as daveb1970 on many forums, they are S3 discs custom drilled with these "j-hooks"


cheers yeah i know of daveb. bought my porsche lines and brackets off him a few years ago but thought he had gave up on brakes, i remember him being hard to get hold of at times



Alan W said:


> Loving it Russ and crackin' photos! :thumb:
> 
> The VW 'R' Spring Retainers are about £30 these days but were only £3 a few years ago! :doublesho
> 
> Alan W


aye a noticed them a few years ago and thought they looked good on a r36 passat. like alot of things once people start wanting them the price fires up


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Similar set up to mine,although i run Tarox discs. Stops the car up a treat  Did you fit braided hoses as well?


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

:argie::argie::argie: i want your wheel's, ive got a revo on mine. Love it :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That is a seriously nice looking golf, the wheels really lift the car to a another level, plus the gloss, its like a mirror.

Great credit to you. :thumb:


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

I've sold them now and gone back to a more sensible 19" in Audi S-line flavour


----------

